# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  افزایش قدرت پردازش و بالا بردن سرعت اس کیو ال سرور با تقسیم بانک اطلاعات روی سرورهای مختلف

## hosseinsinohe

با سلام خدمت اساتید

دوستان فرض کنید برنامه بزرگی رو در سطح یک استان و یا حتی یک کشور داشته باشیم.حالا این برنامه میتونه وب اپلیکیشن و یا ویندوز اپلیکیشن باشه.
به هر حال این برنامه قراره اطلاعات و رکوردهای زیادی رو در خودش ذخیره کنه و کوئری های زیادی هم قراره روی بانک اطلاعات این برنامه اجرا بشه(از نقاط مختلف و توسط کاربران مختلف)

حالا سوال اینجاست چه راههایی واسه افزایش قدرت پاسخ گویی اس کیو ال در این ضمینه وجود داره.آیا تقسیم بار روی سرورهای مختلف این مشکل رو حل میکنه ؟ (اگه اینطور هست خب این عمل چطور انجام میشه و آیا مقاله و یا منبعی واسه آموزش این کار وجود داره؟)

چه راه حل های دیگه ای (از لحاظ سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری ) پیشنهاد میشه؟؟
امیدوارم اساتید محترم در این ضمینه راهنمایی کنند.حتی معرفی یک منبع هم در این ضمنیه میتونه کار ساز باشه.
مرسی از توجه شما

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
ببینید در بحث Performance پارامترهای خیلی زیادی دخیل هستند. صرفا با یک راه حل سخت افزاری نمیشه به بازدهی مناسبی رسید.
یکی از این مباحث ، بحث سخت افزاری هست و انتخاب سرورهای مناسب.
دومین گزینه ساختار درست دیتابیس هست.
سومین گزینه ، ایندکس گذاری درست روی جداول هست.
چهارمین گزینه ، مدیریت Lock ها در سرور هست.
پنجمین گزینه ، بررسی Performance کوئری های نوشته شده است.
اینها پارامترهای خیلی مهمی هستند که در بحث بازدهی خیلی به شما کمک خواهند کرد.
در اینجا هم مطالب خوبی در این زمینه هست و کتابهای خوبی رو معرفی کرده است.
همچنین این کتاب خوبی هست.

----------

